# Need help finding Burlap sacks in my area



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

try walmart..


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

I wouldn't expect too much in the "cheap/free" line.


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

feed/grain shops, those that deal in cattle and such, coffee shops that roast their own beans.


----------



## Widgeonator (Feb 8, 2013)

Wulfwick said:


> try walmart..


I feel ******ed for not considering wal mart first... I was also thinking michael's


----------



## Sccoyote (Aug 10, 2012)

If you know anyone who has a farm, they can probably get you used feed sacks. Not sure if that will help you in San Diego though!:wink:
Might try Animal Control for feed sacks also.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.sandbaggy.com/


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

Landscape supply places have heavy burlap by the roll. That's were I buy mine for my life time target faceing, cheapest I've found


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

I get my burlap sacks at my local coffe grinders they cost a buck apiece


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

My wife uses em in her pillow, embroidery business. She buys em at farm fleet $2 a piece. Not free but cheap nuff maybe


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

Coffee shops


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

Tractor supply has them in there lawn and garden department should be on the shelf below the shovels and other long handled tools there are $.99 a bag


----------



## vanguard (Oct 23, 2005)

Northern tool supply carries them if you have one in your neck of the woods .99


----------



## hnkusp45 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi, new here but I got mine at the local farm and feed store...they had both burlap and the woven nylon like deer corn comes in. They gave me one of each and I put my old t-shirts inside the burlap then inside the woven nylon...works pretty good. Good luck.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Definitely check coffee shops, especially ones that do their own in house roasting, I got MORE than enough from then, like a dollar/bag or even a couple of massive bags for free


----------



## Buzzb673 (Jan 18, 2013)

Find a place that does commercial fire sprinkler systems they always keep all fittings in them. Just got a bunch from the job I'm on.


----------



## Widgeonator (Feb 8, 2013)

A lot of great info. Now I have some good places to start looking around at. Thanks again guys!


----------



## dr p (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a client that raises pigs. All of thier feed premixes com in large (4x4 or 4x5) bags that are a woven plastic. They are easy to cut and stack in wood frame then band with wire. It is a little time consuming but the price is right since the bags are landfill fodder anyway.


----------

